# Upholstery for the B2 ?



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

I decided redo the upholstery for my B2 but I only found 2 options at hand in my country ( almost thats the two I found at this moment ), 
1) the upholstery that came in A2 Golf (coconut fiber totally new ) 
and 2) the upholstery from the VW Bettle ( foam new too)
the two options look similar but I want take the correct option after tear - parts - apart !









a friend tell me that the B2 seats look similar in form to the A2 jetta but im not sure ( I dont find any new uphosltery for the jetta at this moment .... ) 
what would be the right ? the upholstery of my seats are coconut fiber and before 20 years of ride are not the same ! 
any tips ?


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Upholstery for the B2 ? (HValleG)*

anyway before the lack of interest in this tread I have to be "creative" I try the two options I put the foam from the VW betle in the driver seat , and the coconut fiber from the Golf in the pasenger seat .... 
the foam looks very bad , remindme a sock







but the coconut fiber from the golf looks great , only need a litle re-work in the front side , ( at the next day I put coconut fiber in the driver seat to ) replace a pair of broken parts and Voila! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cest´fini! and looks even great before a complete wash , I wana put a new carpet in the car , maybe in this week , and who knows .. maybe restore my head liner to !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Upholstery for the B2 ? (HValleG)*

Any pictures? Would love to see the results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Upholstery for the B2 ? (Bryan J)*

Ok!







thats a promes as soon as I change the carpet ! ( 5 days from now ! )
I think in use the original color , but I CANT findem !








´so maybe I put a light gray or silver carpet ( my car is Green topaz and the interiors are dark gray ! )


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Upholstery for the B2 ? (HValleG)*

ARGG I CAN´t find the color , and in this moment im asking a reference to zone vw s´tealer and to the plant in puebla


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Upholstery for the B2 ? (HValleG)*

Well the s´tealer never respond , so Im still loking for the correct carpet color, any way ( im thinkin in use another "close" color for that ...







and finally I can put my fingers in a digicam so .. I have the long delayed pic´s from my seats , this is what I have ! ( I hope the pic´s work ! )
for this seats I change the upholstery







, re-sewing a bit, wash all the covers , change some springs







and make a litle weld in the metal structure







and I think the result was great !
































juts remmeber that this seats are close to the 20 years of age at this moment!












_Modified by HValleG at 7:24 PM 9-14-2003_


----------

